
RNC, Trump campaign told to stop using President Reagan to raise money - devy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/rnc-trump-campaign-told-to-stop-using-president-reagan-to-raise-money/2020/07/25/0a3bf886-cebc-11ea-91f1-28aca4d833a0_story.html
======
bradknowles
Non-paywall link: [http://archive.today/tvsxB](http://archive.today/tvsxB)

